# 'Greek' in Greek letters



## MonsieurAquilone

Hello

Would I be able to find out how one would write, Greek, (Hellas..?) in modern Greek letters.

Thank you.

MonsieurAquilone


----------



## Whodunit

Don't confuse "Hellas" and "Ellinika". 

Hellas:
= Greece
= [FONT=Palatino Linotype, Athena Unicode, New Athena Unicode, Gentium, Arial Unicode MS, Code2000]_*Ελλάς*_.[/FONT]
[FONT=Palatino Linotype, Athena Unicode, New Athena Unicode, Gentium, Arial Unicode MS, Code2000][/FONT] 
[FONT=Palatino Linotype, Athena Unicode, New Athena Unicode, Gentium, Arial Unicode MS, Code2000]Ellinika:[/FONT]
[FONT=Palatino Linotype, Athena Unicode, New Athena Unicode, Gentium, Arial Unicode MS, Code2000]= Greek[/FONT]
[FONT=Palatino Linotype, Athena Unicode, New Athena Unicode, Gentium, Arial Unicode MS, Code2000]= *Ελληνικά*[/FONT]
[FONT=Palatino Linotype, Athena Unicode, New Athena Unicode, Gentium, Arial Unicode MS, Code2000]**[/FONT] 
[FONT=Palatino Linotype, Athena Unicode, New Athena Unicode, Gentium, Arial Unicode MS, Code2000][/FONT]


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Woops, sorry, thank you very much.


----------



## janecito

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Hellas:
> = Greece
> = [FONT=Palatino Linotype, Athena Unicode, New Athena Unicode, Gentium, Arial Unicode MS, Code2000]_*Ελλάς*_.[/FONT][FONT=Palatino Linotype, Athena Unicode, New Athena Unicode, Gentium, Arial Unicode MS, Code2000][/FONT]



What would be *Ελλάδα *then?


----------



## Whodunit

janecito said:
			
		

> What would be *Ελλάδα *then?


 
I guess it's just another name for Ελλάς.


----------



## janecito

Whodunit said:
			
		

> I guess it's just another name for Ελλάς.


I know they both actually mean Greece, but I suppose there must be a difference in usage - maybe one is more commonly used while the other is maybe more formal or archaic or ... I don't know.


----------



## Zanos

"Ελλάδα"=Greece.We definately use more the word "Ελλάδα" here.The other one is the archaic form.


----------



## Cynastros

zanos said:


> "Ελλάδα"=greece.we definately use more the word "Ελλάδα" here.the other one is the archaic form.


      ΕΛΛΑΣ γένους θηλυκού
  Ονομ.  η  Ελλάς
  Γεν.     της Ελλάδος
  Δοτ .    τηι Ελλάδι
  Αιτ.     την Ελλάδα [ν]
  κλ.       ώ  Ελλάς
  Αναφέρεται και ώς ,  ΕΛΛΑΝΑ


----------



## Cynastros

zanos said:


> "Ελλάδα"=greece.we definately use more the word "Ελλάδα" here.the other one is the archaic form.


    Το όνομα greece,  προέρχεται από το, Γραύς-  Γραία [η μετονομασθείσα  πόλις Τανάγρα – Ταναγραία]   Γραιακός ο κάτοικος.  Γραικός υιός του Διός απο  την Πανδώρα.
    Θουκυδίδου  Ιστ. 2.23.3.4 -2.23.3.6    Παριόντες δε Ωρωπόν την γήν την Γραικήν καλουμένην, ήν νέμονται Ωρώπιοι Αθηναίων υπήκοοι, εδήωσαν.


----------



## Christo Tamarin

Cynastros said:


> ΕΛΛΑΣ γένους θηλυκού
> Ονομ. η Ελλάς
> Γεν. της Ελλάδος
> Δοτ . τηι Ελλάδι
> Αιτ. την Ελλάδα [ν]
> κλ. ώ Ελλάς
> Αναφέρεται και ώς , ΕΛΛΑΝΑ


Hi Cynastros,
Are you sure that the final [ν] is possible as an Accusative ending?

As far as I know it is not. It is supposed that the final *α* in Ελλάδ*α *originates from a pre-historic syllabopoetic nasal sound which was the Accusative ending in this case. That sound gave *-α-* in Greek (δέκ*α*), *-em-* in Latin (dec*em*), and little Yus in Slavic (Old Slavonic десѧть, modern Polish dziesi*ę*ć). Thus, the final *α* in Ελλάδ*α *already contains a prehistoric nasal sound as an Accusative ending.


----------



## Cynastros

christo tamarin said:


> hi cynastros,
> are you sure that the final [ν] is possible as an accusative ending?
> 
> as far as i know it is not. It is supposed that the final *α* in Ελλάδ*α *originates from a pre-historic syllabopoetic nasal sound which was the accusative ending in this case. That sound gave *-α-* in greek (δέκ*α*), *-em-* in latin (dec*em*), and little yus in slavic (old slavonic десѧть, modern polish dziesi*ę*ć). Thus, the final *α* in Ελλάδ*α *already contains a prehistoric nasal sound as an accusative ending.


 *Η** αλήθεια είναι ότι , δεν είμαι απολύτως σίγουρος  και γι' αυτό έχω  το  [ν] σε παρένθεση.  *
*Σπανίως όμως, έχουν  βρεθεί  κάποιες αναφορές,  π.χ.*
*Ιστορία του Μεγάλου Αλεξάνδρου*. 
014 61.29 -014 61.30 Ώ  υιέ του Φιλίππου, ότι όλην την *Ελλάδαν *επαρέλαβες και έως την μεγάλην ‘Ρώμην ήλθες… 
  12 ος Αιώνας μ.χ.   
*Ιωάννου φιλοσόφου του Καματηρού*,  προς βασιλέαν Εμμανουήλ τον Κομνηνόν περι τα δώδεκα ζώιδια. 
001 870  - 001 872 Βαβυλωνίαν άπασαν, μέσην Αιθιοπίαν, *Ελλάδαν * Ιωνίαν τε και Μεσοποταμίαν, την Συρίαν και Κρήτην τε, όλην την Αχαίαν… 
 Παυσανίας ,    001 3.1.4.7 ως μεν  Λακεδαιμόνιοί  φασιν, ες *Πελλάναν*.. 
  Αλλα και στον Βακχυλίδη. 
012 10.33 –  Οί  τε  Πελλάναν νέμονται..


----------



## Cynastros

Christo Tamarin said:


> Hi Cynastros,
> Are you sure that the final [ν] is possible as an Accusative ending?
> 
> As far as I know it is not. It is supposed that the final *α* in Ελλάδ*α *originates from a pre-historic syllabopoetic nasal sound which was the Accusative ending in this case. That sound gave *-α-* in Greek (δέκ*α*), *-em-* in Latin (dec*em*), and little Yus in Slavic (Old Slavonic десѧть, modern Polish dziesi*ę*ć). Thus, the final *α* in Ελλάδ*α *already contains a prehistoric nasal sound as an Accusative ending.




That sound gave *-α-* in Greek (δέκ*α*),
Σχετικά με το  δέκα που αναφέρατε , σίγουρα θα υπάρχει κάποια θεωρία που το υποστηρίζει.  Απλά δείτε την άποψη μου.  Ξεκινώντας θα αναφέρω μία παλιά φράση που λέμε ακόμα και σήμερα [τα είπε με το Νί και με το Σίγμα], εννοεί πως δεν παρέλειψε κάτι, ούτε ακόμα και  τα τελευταία σύμφωνα που συνήθως κλείνουν μια λέξη. 
  Παρατηρήστε αυτά  σχετικά με το *δέκα *που δανείστηκα από τον ποιητή Ομηρο.
  Οδ. 16.245-246. ..Δεκάς ατρεκές.. 
  ΙΛ1.54 ..τηι δεκάτηι δ’ αγορήν..
  ΙΛ 2.126 ..ημείς δ’  ες δεκάδας..
  ΙΛ 2.372 ..τοιούτοι δέκα μοι συμφράδμονες..
  ΙΛ 2.489 ..δέκα μεν γλώσσαι..
  ΙΛ 2.489..δέκα δε στόματ’ είεν
  ΙΛ 2.557 ..δυοκαίδεκα νήας..
  ΙΛ 8.494..έγχος έχ’ ενδεκάπηχυ.
Οδ. 14.325 .. e)j deka/thn geneh\n..
  Όπου υπάρχει καταληκτικό άλφα,  δέκ- *α*  ακολουθεί μόριο ή,  το αρκτικό γράμμα της λέξης είναι οπωσδήποτε σύμφωνο. 
  Αυτό προφανώς γίνεται για υπάρχει το μέτρο  και σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις να αποφευχθεί η χασμωδία.  
   Μάλλον το σωστό είναι *δεκάς* και όχι δέκα.  
  Επειδή πρόκειται περί θηλυκού και πάλι  γένους, θα πούμε η δεκάς ,  διότι αν πούμε, *το  δέκα*  γίνεται ουδετέρου γένους. 
*η*  δεκάς, *της* δεκάδος, *τηι * δεκάτηι, *την* δεκάτην, *ώ* δεκάς  
  ΣΙΜΩΝΙΔΗΣ   003 7.349.2 - 349.2..τας δεκάτας  *δεκάταν *. [δεκάτην]


----------

